# Problemas con ecu p28 de honda civic 94



## acuariodj (Jun 24, 2014)

Hola gente! ! Les comento la duda que tengo, esta ecu tiene algunos capacitores electrolíticos gastados, se los cambie. Los originales son de 33uf 35v, al no ser de valor comercial y en ese momento no poder conseguir otra cosa, lo solucione poniendo 3 de 10uf, es decir estoy por debajo del valor de los originales, ahora consulta, puedo ponerle en vez de 3 de 10uf, ponerle uno de valor comercial que el más cercano es el de 47uf? Afecta en algo? Voy a estar 14uf por encima de lo original. Voy a tratar de subir las fotos para que vean lo que hice. Ojala podamos solucionarlo! !!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2014)

Probale los de 47 uF 35 V 105ºC


----------



## acuariodj (Jun 24, 2014)

Tengo la duda que si le pongo los de 47uf, me perjudique en alguna parte de la plaqueta???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2014)

No , si fuera parte de una base de tiempo podría funcionar algo distinto , pero no dañaría nada


----------



## acuariodj (Jun 24, 2014)

Ok! ! Lo voy a probar! ! Ahora me aclaras que sean de 105°, por algo en especial me aclaras la temperatura,  no son comunes conseguirlos de esa temperatura??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2014)

Por el tipo de aplicación yo no pondría los comunes de 85ºC 

Si se consiguen , se usan en PC y fuentes de PC


----------



## acuariodj (Jun 24, 2014)

OK! !! Muchas gracias! !!! Voy a probar espero se solución e el problema que tengo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 24, 2014)

Todavía no la probaste ?


----------



## sergiot (Jul 4, 2014)

Perdón, pero 33uf es de valor comercial.


----------

